# Rabbit Tobacco



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

This is rabbit tobacco, gnaphalium obtusifolium, that was used by native Americans and early settlers as a treatment for respiratory conditions, cold flu-like conditions, and sore throat. I make a tea from the leaves and flowers then sip and/or gargle with it for any of the above conditions. It helps me a lot-real or imagined?-who knows. It can be smoked also and lit in a dish like incense but not being a smoker I haven't used it that way. Anyway here you go.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Sweet everlasting...www.woodherbs.com/gnaphalium.html - great story about why rabbits would like this one.

Your region has such fabulous native plants that just don't have counterparts in the dry dry West. I've heard herbalists talk about local plants always being the best remedies for what ails ye, your imagination probably isn't playing tricks on you.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I chewed a lot of that when I was a kid..you stirred a memory.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love the way it smells. I burn it occasionally in my home. Of course, we smoked a lot of it as kids.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Is that those daisy like flowers that grow all over the pasture?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Well there are a lot of daisy like flowers and weeds that appear very similar until you look more closely. Rabbit tobacco has narrow leaves on the stem that are brown on top and silvery underneath. They tend to twist when the plant dies and dries and it has a distinctive aromatic odor.


----------

